# Persian Food



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Does anyone enjoy Persian Cuisine?

I was recently introduced to it by my persian girlfriend a month back or so. She took me and another friend out to this place called The Kasra Grill here in Houston off of Westheimer.

I had never had Persian food. She recommended the Beef Kubideh. It is served with Basmati White Rice. Oh my goodness- I was in love. Everything had a nice, smooth buttery taste on the tounge. Great food!

Went back today with my sister and another friend (both whom had never had persian either). I went with the Chicken Kabobs while they each tried the Chicken and Beef Kubideh.

Once again- everything was impressive. 

When you sit down you are served complimentary flatbread with a feta cheese and herb platter. All the herbs are very fresh and have a lemony taste. So good! You can fill up on this.

I also found out that I really enjoy the Persian Hot Tea. It is served with sugar cubes. Mmmm, great way to top off a meal.

For anyone in Houston- try the Kasra Grill- highly recommended.

What are some of your favourite Persian dishes?


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds similar to Tandoor/Indian food. 
Which I love; it's my favorite. I could go for some now, dammit.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I've spent a great deal of time in the Middle East and I love the food. Can't say I have had specifically Persian food, but I am sure it is great. My favorites are Turkish, Greek, and any of the European countries along the Meditteranean. Also love Indian Cuisine.
BillyBarue


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Persian/Middle Eastern/ Indian food are all badass.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

have never had persian food but my grad advisor had a party for the grad students and his family is from india and they cooked up some unbelievable stuff. i like spicey food but whoal, this stuff was real good, and he said that they toned it down for us americans


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> have never had persian food but my grad advisor had a party for the grad students and his family is from india and they cooked up some unbelievable stuff. i like spicey food but whoal, this stuff was real good, and he said that they toned it down for us americans


Haha. I've never dined Indian style yet. Persian is not spicy at all really. Quite a different style of food.

I do want to try some Indian style cuisine as well.


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Gourmet India is the best restuarant you can go to for south Indian food. It is located near Westheimer and Synott. Damn good food.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

azn_fury said:


> Gourmet India is the best restuarant you can go to for south Indian food. It is located near Westheimer and Synott. Damn good food.


Thanks for the tip bro!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Haha. I've never dined Indian style yet. Persian is not spicy at all really. Quite a different style of food.
> 
> I do want to try some Indian style cuisine as well.


not spicy !:mn haha damn no wonder ive never tried it  just kidding.
Id love to try the stuff some time, so far im a pretty standard Thai cuisine fan, but i am willing to try anything.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> Haha. I've never dined Indian style yet. Persian is not spicy at all really. Quite a different style of food.
> 
> I do want to try some Indian style cuisine as well.


There are some really good Indian restaurants in Houston. Here are some of my favorites. They all offer buffet-style dining at lunchtime, the recommended way to acquaint yourself with an unfamiliar cuisine.

*Madras Pavilion* (3910 Kirby Dr, Houston, TX 77098) is known to its fans simply as MP. Make sure you try the Rasam (spicy sour soup). Strictly vegetarian with many vegan and Jain options (ie, no garlic or onions, etc).

*Indian Wok* (7911-A FM 1960 West @ Hwy-249) is much better than the name might suggest and right in your neighbourhood if I'm not mistaken. The chef used to work at MP. Mostly S. Indian cuisine vegetarian cuisine with some meat dishes.

My favorite place for N. Indian is *Shiva's* (2514 Times Blvd in Rice Village). Buy a couple of top-shelf smokes at the Briar Shop, enjoy aperitifs at the Gingerman, and then dinner at Shiva's: my idea of a good night out. *The Khyber Grill* (2510 Richmond Ave) is a close runner-up.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> There are some really good Indian restaurants in Houston. Here are some of my favorites. They all offer buffet-style dining at lunchtime, the recommended way to acquaint yourself with an unfamiliar cuisine.
> 
> *Madras Pavilion* (3910 Kirby Dr, Houston, TX 77098) is known to its fans simply as MP. Make sure you try the Rasam (spicy sour soup). Strictly vegetarian with many vegan and Jain options (ie, no garlic or onions, etc).
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. I will definently look into these places!

Have you been to the Kasra Grill (9741 Westheimer Rd )?


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds great, will have to look out for a Persian restaurant!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> Does anyone enjoy Persian Cuisine?
> 
> What are some of your favourite Persian dishes?


Yes very much. Although the servings are often huge, most of their vegie dishes are pretty good and the meats are often grilled.
Kabob Koobideh, Lobia Polo and some Kashke Bademjan.:dr


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

calistogey said:


> Yes very much. Although the servings are often huge, most of their vegie dishes are pretty good and the meats are often grilled.
> Kabob Koobideh, Lobia Polo and some Kashke Bademjan.:dr


I ate at Father Nature's in Pasadena today for lunch. MMMM lavish wraps...:dr


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

calistogey said:


> Yes very much. Although the servings are often huge, most of their vegie dishes are pretty good and the meats are often grilled.
> Kabob Koobideh, Lobia Polo and some Kashke Bademjan.:dr


Ever had the gehmey? (that might be spelled wrong)

It's a stew with beef. I remember trying only a bite of it but it was very good.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I *love* Persian food. A colleague in my department is from Iran and has invited my wife and me over to dine with him and his wife. They bring all of their spices and staples (e.g., rice) back from Iran once or twice a year. Even though seafood is the only "meat" we eat, they always manage to make a fabulous meal for us. :dr ~d.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I've never been to a Persian restaurant, but if I can convince my wife to go I'll try it out. She's averse to trying new cuisines. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

denckwanzer said:


> I *love* Persian food. A colleague in my department is from Iran and has invited my wife and me over to dine with him and his wife. They bring all of their spices and staples (e.g., rice) back from Iran once or twice a year. Even though seafood is the only "meat" we eat, they always manage to make a fabulous meal for us. :dr ~d.


Yep can't wait to eat with my girlfriend's family. She was born in Cali but her parents were both born in Iran.

Homemade must be quite incredible!


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

Persian food sounds a lot like Indian food which I love. I may have to find some Persian restaurants in the Dallas area.

Scott


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Persian food? I've heard that they have some new dishes that glow in the dark. :r 

Wait ... that's not funny.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Ha. Sort of funny actually.

I hear that persian and indian food are quite different actually- so don't get persian expecting indian!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Ha. Sort of funny actually.
> 
> I hear that persian and indian food are quite different actually- so don't get persian expecting indian!


Indeed they are ... it's a huge difference. It's almost as if the foods were from different countries and cultures. Oh wait ... they are.  

Enjoy it at your GF's when you get the chance! Homemade is amazing.

~d.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Indeed they are ... it's a huge difference. It's almost as if the foods were from different countries and cultures. Oh wait ... they are.
> 
> Enjoy it at your GF's when you get the chance! Homemade is amazing.
> 
> ~d.


Yep I will I'm sure.

She told me when she took me to Kasra to eat that I would become jealous that she eats like this every day. :dr She was right!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> She told me when she took me to Kasra to eat that I would become jealous that she eats like this every day. :dr She was right!


No kidding, right. It take me no time at all to say "yes" when my colleague invites me over for dinner. Just the thought of it is making me hungry and start to :dr . ~d.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I was introduced to the stuff by an Iranian fellow who worked with a friend of mine's father. He invited the lot of us over for a party he was throwing, and the spread was a mix of Persian/Lebanese/Indian stuff, and I've been hooked ever since! Sadly, we don't have a "dedicated" Persian place near me, but there's tons of Middle Eastern spots (including a Palestinian market) and a few choice Indian places in Rhode Island. I eat Indian food every weekend as my fave place has an all-you-can-eat buffet (near Brown University) and features a great selection of the staple dishes, like pakoras, tandoori chicken, and the best damned salad on the planet, Papri Chaat! . :dr


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

That's the great thing about living in Houston- I can probably find a restaurant for every type of food here!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> That's the great thing about living in Houston- I can probably find a restaurant for every type of food here!


:tpd: Generally, I don't have a lot of good things to say about this town, but the number of really good, affordable restaurants is at least one thing in it's favor.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> :tpd: Generally, I don't have a lot of good things to say about this town, but the number of really good, affordable restaurants is at least one thing in it's favor.


Yep. That, cultural diversity, and the fact that quite a few music venues exist are about the only good things. Otherwise I don't dig...


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Heretics!! You forgot to add we have a very, very green city, if everyone left in six months it would be covered in green.

And we have an excellent selection of fine tobacco shops.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Heretics!! You forgot to add we have a very, very green city, if everyone left in six months it would be covered in green.
> 
> And we have an excellent selection of fine tobacco shops.


Ha. Well the tabacco shops- true. And the ladies are nice generally.

CONCRETE REIGNS!


----------



## Barzune (Feb 22, 2005)

have not been to the Kasra Grill as of yet, will have to try it soon.
I love Indian food, The Bombay Brasserie is one of my Fav's.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Don Guido said:


> have not been to the Kasra Grill as of yet, will have to try it soon.
> I love Indian food, The Bombay Brasserie is one of my Fav's.


Yep, you should try it.

I need to try Indian soon..


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> Ha. Sort of funny actually.
> 
> I hear that persian and indian food are quite different actually- so don't get persian expecting indian!


This is true. There are even differences between Northern and Southern Indian food as to the type of base used with their curry dishes. Have had some really good Tandoori before, but never really had any real luck with those Indian Buffets.


----------

